# Eastern Iowa Smoker/ Builder



## kcroe164 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm Eastern iowa native who loves bbq and works at a sheet metal shop.  I'm just bout done with my first build, and am currently helping a coworker with a backwoods clone.  If you're ever in need of some fab work .. Pm me..













image.jpg



__ kcroe164
__ Mar 7, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 7, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! Nice Rig!

Would you mind updating your profile to show others where you are from?  Might meet some neighbors here!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi KC!

  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to the SMF, the best BBQ site on the web.  Whatever you need to know about the fine art of BBQ you can find it right here, from recipes to technical knowledge.

One thing you need to know about us is that we like to see pictures of your creations and your gear.  We call it Q-View and its basically the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!

So, don't just talk about your food, show it!  Otherwise you may get a gentle reminder, like this...







   or this...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good Luck and Get Smokin'

Bill


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 7, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 45,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 900,000 posts describing it! 

The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course, it will teach you all the basics plus a whole lot more!


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 7, 2013)

to the forum. Nice build


----------



## kcroe164 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks.. It's gravity-fed , reverse flow made out of companion rings that we have laying around the shop..insulated with 2" fire wrap... First cook this weekend... I have a thread going showing the build... 
Different approach to reverse-flow/ charcoal


----------



## kcroe164 (Mar 10, 2013)

First smoke today on new smoker build..a couple of six lbs butts... Pit up to temp @ 250* butts were on for about six hours before they hit 150.  Foiled to push thru because of time constraint.  3hrs later they hit 205, wrapped them on towels and into the cooler.













image.jpg



__ kcroe164
__ Mar 10, 2013


















image.jpg



__ kcroe164
__ Mar 10, 2013


















image.jpg



__ kcroe164
__ Mar 10, 2013





 taste turned out spot-on.. texture was less than perfect because of the foil.. Still I'm happy with the first smoke .... Now on to paint.


----------



## mrh (Mar 13, 2013)

Very Nice!! I am in Iowa too probably not all that far away I bet!!  Wellman / Kalona area.

Mark


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome!  Great job on that smoke and the q-view.

Bill


----------



## kcroe164 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks .. Took me about two weeks but I'm happy with it... Chickens this weekend












image.jpg



__ kcroe164
__ Mar 14, 2013


----------

